# 13.6 Week Ultrasound - 3 lines but longer middle?



## MyFavSurprise

I'm sorry I don't have a picture, she didn't give me anything worth showing :hissy:

But she told me that she thinks baby could be a boy but wasn't really sure at all. She said baby kept showing her "this" and she showed me something that looked like this:

https://i66.tinypic.com/291jkg0.jpg

Sorry for my bad art, lol, but it was 3 lines, separate, with a longer middle..potty shot.. Not at all like the boy pics I'm used to where they're grouped together at the bottom, like the balls and penis poking out the top... :shrug:

Any ideas? Likely a boy?

Thanks


----------



## justplay91

My understanding is that a potty shot isn't really accurate until at very least 14.5-15 weeks. So what I'm guessing she was seeing was a nub (genital tubercle) surrounded by what will become either the labia or recede to form the scrotal sack. The boy and girl parts look fairly similar at this point, except for the "angle of the dangle," so to speak. So I think you'd have to look at it from the side if you want to get a good idea of boy or girl. But that's just my two cents, and I'm no expert!


----------



## MyFavSurprise

I fully agree, and am now wishing I never said yes that I would like to know her guess, because now I'm going nuts! Baby wouldn't lay sideways at all so I didnt get any nub angles :\ and now waiting until 16 weeks for an elective ultrasound seems awful!! I want to go in tomorrow and examine what she was looking at... I wish she would have at least given me a picture of it! Now I'm all spazzy.


----------



## MyFavSurprise

This isn't my picture, I borrowed it as an example... but this is an awful lot like what I saw, only the middle was a little longer, and the sides were slightly longer too... This pic was from someone's 19 week U/S

https://i63.tinypic.com/9houjc.jpg

Can that go either way?


----------



## justplay91

I'd be going nuts, too! We had a scan last week and our nub looks very boy, but I really need to know for sure now! At 19 weeks, that definitely looks like a girl with swollen parts. That happens a lot. Was there any follow up on that picture? In your case, I think it could honestly go either way right now!


----------



## MyFavSurprise

The woman whose ultrasound that was, she was told boy at that appointment, but she ended up having a girl


----------



## justplay91

Ah. Yeah, that looks all girl to me. Have you made an appointment for 16 weeks? We were going to wait until birth to find out... And then I had to get a scan at the Dr's office (she couldn't find the hb with the doppler but baby was just fine!) and the picture had a pretty obvious boy nub... So now we have a 16 week scan scheduled because I have to know for sure! Lol.


----------



## MyFavSurprise

Haha awwh I wouldn't be able to wait anymore either!! I've always wanted to stay team yellow at least once, but my husband definitely doesn't. I need to schedule my 16 week scan ao I have a particular date to look forward to instead of what feels like endless time! Researching other people's ultrasounds every day :dohh:

But while looking at ultrasounds I finally found one that looks like what I saw

https://i65.tinypic.com/fpb9fc.png

Except it was dark all the way around so I couldn't tell which direction baby was facing which makes all the difference. This ultrasound was a girl though... at least it's given me a small amount of hope :shrug:


----------



## justplay91

If yours looked like that, I'm guessing it's a girl. The longer middle line that appears as if it's going towards the bum usually signifies girl. If the longer part went out away from the body, I would guess boy. Good luck! Any idea when you find out?


----------

